# Coaxial Audio cable question



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,
So I finally figured out how to get audio to all my devices through my reciever.. now I have another dilemna. I hooked my Optical cable from my BR to my reciever for digital audio. I then picked up 2 coaxial cables today since I have to inputs for them on my reciever. Now I have realized that my Satalite and BR/Xbox only can use optical inputs! So am I really screwed with only having one of my devices with digital audio? It sounds so much better that I want all digital. Is there a way I dont know about? I even tried plugging in my coax cable to left/right channel from BR and then into the Coax input on my reciever.. yeah no go there. I cant believe all these players only make optical inputs. How in the world do you get to use all digital audio? So in summary:
Reciever: 3 Digital audio inputs (1 optical and 2 coax)
BR: 1 Optical
Xbox: 1 Optical
Satalite: 1 Optical

Help!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There are several solutions, including very inexpensive ones.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2948&seq=1&format=2

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/CO2.html


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

skeeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Reciever: 3 Digital audio inputs (1 optical and 2 coax)
> BR: 1 Optical
> ...


Will this help http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2948&seq=1&format=2 ???

Does your AVR has HDMI inputs??? ...you need to connect the XBox and BR with HDMI to be able to decode True HD, DTS HD, etc ...with optical/coax you will only get DolbyDigital or DTS :yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

First off... no.. my AVR has HDMI inputs but it does not output HD sound. Just the video unfortunatly. 
Second... I think that switcher would help but then I would have to buy 2 of them along with 2 extra things to plug in the wall. Then I also would have to buy 2 optical cables along with my coax cables. What a hassle just for digital audio. What I dont get... is why does my TV have an optical out input if it wont output digital sound? Oh.. unless it is over the air sound which is just dumb. Very frustrating to have digital audio devices that I cant use unless I want to hook up about 8 more cables. 
Any other suggestions? Well besides me just constantly unplugging one to use the other heh.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

skeeb said:


> Very frustrating to have digital audio devices that I cant use unless I want to hook up about 8 more cables. Any other suggestions? Well besides me just constantly unplugging one to use the other heh.


I see only two options:

1) Get a new receiver with more inputs :duck: . .:surrender:

2) Use the analog connection on the SAT and XBox, I know that you want digital but the programs on SAT will sound okay with analog and if you use the Xbox just for games it will sound good too. :yes:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What receiver do you currently own?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> What receiver do you currently own?


After searching his posts ...I think he has a Insignia 5.1 :huh:



skeeb said:


> .. my AVR has HDMI inputs but it does not output HD sound. Just the video unfortunatly...


Do you get any audio to your AVR with HDMI or is just a passtrhough to TV???


----------

